# Digitrax DT-402 Wireless



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

why do they call this wireless if its got i cable you cant remove Long one at that well not any more 

















































going to add a micro switch to turn it off to save battery.
no more taking out the battery


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am not crazy about the chord either. I figured it was like an antenna.
Hows it working?


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice work on it! I agree wireless means NO FRIGGEN wires....you took a more simplistic way of doing it too...I would have found a way to hook a wireless transmitter to the unit loco net port or what ever some how so I could use that LOL!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Now you need to hook a switch to the battery so that you can trun it off.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

mopac said:


> I am not crazy about the chord either. I figured it was like an antenna.
> Hows it working?


i would say the antenna is built into the circuit board on the wireless card beaning 2.4 mzh its 42 mm long any way
work fine nice and light to


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Southern said:


> Now you need to hook a switch to the battery so that you can trun it off.


yes i will be off to radio shack to day to get small switch one i got yesterday was a little big


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

_OK time to clear up some miss communication!_
Don't do any of the mods if you ever want to get warrranty work done to your throttle!
The DT-402 is NOT a radio wireless throttle it a infared wiredless...NO antenna is in that model.:sly:
The DT-402R and the DT-402D have shorter cords and they are Radio wireless and the cord is the antenna.
The reason they perma attaching the cords to the throttle is that even with wireless (except the DT-402D) you have to "plug in" to acquire an engine's address to gain control of it.

As far as the battery goes...OK they messed up big time on that design flaw!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> _OK time to clear up some miss communication!_
> Don't do any of the mods if you ever want to get warrranty work done to your throttle!
> The DT-402 is NOT a radio wireless throttle it a infared wiredless...NO antenna is in that model.:sly:
> The DT-402R and the DT-402D have shorter cords and they are Radio wireless and the cord is the antenna.
> ...



Yes Don't do any of the mods if you ever want to get warrranty work done to your throttle!


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

all done fitted the switch tested the unit work great 
no this one you can put in your shirt pocket


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

nice job


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me restate something, without yelling.
If you ever want to get your throttle repaired of upgraded, they will not touch it if you have done any mods like the one's Yak is doing.
Are his mods good, yes, well yes untill it dies and you have to buy a whole new unit because they wont fix it.
I personally would rather put up with a little cord (DT-402D) hanging off my throttle than have to replace the whole thing in the the event of a failure.
I've upgraded all my equipment for a very small fee, so far twice over the years. When you invest thousands into your DCC system it would be a shame to have to go and do that again every few years just because of a cord.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Let me restate something, without yelling.
> If you ever want to get your throttle repaired of upgraded, they will not touch it if you have done any mods like the one's Yak is doing.
> Are his mods good, yes, well yes untill it dies and you have to buy a whole new unit because they wont fix it.
> I personally would rather put up with a little cord (DT-402D) hanging off my throttle than have to replace the whole thing in the the event of a failure.
> I've upgraded all my equipment for a very small fee, so far twice over the years. When you invest thousands into your DCC system it would be a shame to have to go and do that again every few years just because of a cord.


sorry i forgot that was yelling i just wanted people to hear what you are saying 
because i agree with you :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't disagree with trying mods on things, :thumbsup::thumbsup:
It's just with Throttles and Command stations it can get really pricey if you can't get them fixed.
I Compleately smoked my first 8 amp command station within weeks of it being new and I would have killed myself or someone else  if I couldn't have got it warranteed.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I had my DT400 upgraded by Digitrax. I was supposed to get a DT402. Imagine my suprise when I got a DT402D!!!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i like the on off switch, but i am not going to chop mine up (DT402D)


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

well i am working on charging circuit.
but for now i put this cap on a battery 25 cents at radio shack
so you cant put in the wrong way and fry it


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well would it be nice to have a way to hang the Throttle up on the layout .

well it all started when my son left it on the floor so our 12 week old puppy could chew the cord  
i had to get a taxi to airport a week later after making new cord the driver answered a call on his 2 way when he had finished the call he hung the mic up on a clip well say no more 
guess what i did


----------

